# 03 SPEC V vs New 1.8T VW



## QWIKTURBO (Apr 26, 2004)

Well...I knew it would happen eventually. There's a nice open stretch of road on the way home from work and when I drive the GN this lil VW always tries me...with no success! I drove the Spec to work and wouldnt ya know it..there he is. We catch the light just before the open road. We ended up running off the light with no one around and he got me by right at a car length to 75-80MPH. We both backed out of it and ended up talking at a store afterwards. He's never even heard of a Spec V and thought i had a turbo to at least hang with him like it did. I just smiled and thought to myself..."With CAI and exhaust I may have whooped him!" Fun none the less though. Gotta admit...them 1.8T's flat out scoot!

I DO NOT condone Street Racing. The occasional "light-to-light" race happens and sometimes the urge is just too strong to fight! I'll be doing my tuning at the strip!


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

This is not allowed.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

no street racing.


----------

